# Hardinge Turret Lathe - $250?!



## vtcnc (Apr 23, 2019)

Not mine...but thought there might be some members here interested in this one...it was posted 11 days ago.









						Hardinge Lathe
					

Hardinge Turret Lathe - 1 HP, 440 volt, 3 phase I believe it was working at the time when it was removed from service with minor issues.



					vermont.craigslist.org


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 23, 2019)

Hmm... thats only a 2hr drive for me.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 23, 2019)

It's 11:00 is it yours yet? If you do any second op jobs, it's a shoe-in.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 23, 2019)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Hmm... thats only a 2hr drive for me.
> 
> Always nice to take a spring time road trip. I agree with Tom, that would be real handy machine to have in the shop. Especially at that price. Mike


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 24, 2019)

I would, but I'm holding out for a surface grinder.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 24, 2019)

There's a guy in Farmington NH selling a Harding HC-CF  lathe along with a couple of Harding 2nd-op lathes. Nowhere near that cheap though.
 Somehow I missed the main ad about a machine shop clearance; must have been while I was out of town.


----------

